# hotplug problems

## Haifen

Hi-

    I'm currently using a kernel unsupported by Gentoo (2.6.16-rc1-mm2), but I've had this problem with earlier kernels, and will verify that the fixes people suggest do or do not work with a kernel that is supported by Gentoo.  My problem is that when I boot up, my USB devices don't seem to be recognized by udev/hotplug.  i.e. if I plug a USB serial converter in it gets detected and /dev/tts/USB0 gets created.  However, after a reboot the device isn't detected and I have to unplug and replug the device to get it detected.  Is there a known fix for this problem?

-Robin K.

----------

## IQgryn

```
# emerge coldplug

# rc-update add coldplug boot
```

Coldplug is the new "hotplug" that's run at boot; it configures whatever hotplug normally would, but doesn't need the device to be freshly plugged in.

----------

## Mgiese

 *IQgryn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge coldplug
> 
> ...

 

i got a similar problem, my wireless usb stick only works after reboot when i plug it out then "modprobe -r prism2_usb" and then plug in again (it was working fine before kernel update) but coldplug isnt a real solution because of this :

```
emerge -av coldplug

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1  0 kB

```

why the prism2_usb module is loaded even its not in /etc/modules.autoload.d/ ?

----------

## IQgryn

Coldplug has been deprecated now that udev handles everything it used to.  The module is being loaded because udev is able to figure out that the hardware needs that module, and loads it for you.  Theoretically, it shouldn't matter whether it was plugged in during the boot or not, but apparently it does.  Does it work properly if you leave it unplugged until after the boot is finished?

----------

## Mgiese

yes when i plugin the stick after starting the computer everything works fine. what i dont understand is that before the last kernel update it was working always. i was able to turn on the computer with the stick already plugged in and it was working now, for an unknown reason i have to unplug the stick remove the module from memory and plugin the stick again.. ? strange or what ...

i didnt even changed kernel options for the stick, i just enabled some midi related settings...

----------

